# Can't log in from http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php



## CharlieB (Mar 13, 2002)

In response to a post "TCF suddenly changed their email address and messing up my filters." in the Happy Hour forum today, I wrote this:

"Something else weird happened to me today. I went to TCF from my usual bookmark, and found I wasn't logged in, though I was yesterday when I left. When I put in my user and password, the page refreshed but I wasn't logged in, and no error message. After trying that again with the same result, I tried using an incorrect password, which produced an "incorrect password" message. WTF! So I googled "Tivo Community Forum can't log in" and clicked the top result, which brought me to a thread titled "tivo.com login problems" and on that page I was logged in. So from that page I went to the Happy Hour forum and saved that as my TCF bookmark. Any idea what the login problem is?"

I still can't log in from that url.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

We did a server update today and your bookmark is only http not https. See if that does it.


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 13, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> We did a server update today and your bookmark is only http not https. See if that does it.


Yes, that fixed it. Thanks.


----------



## yesno (Jun 27, 2003)

For me in Edge and Firefox if I click the HOME button in TCF I get the http and it looks like I’m log out, but if I click the BACK button all is good again.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Yup, there are a couple of login gremlins now if you connect to the site via http:// now (typed or bookmarked), or if you click on a link that still references http:// (such as the home button). It'll cause exactly the problems several folks have reported.

I couldn't see it at first, because with https-only mode enabled (which I'm playing with), all of the http:// links, or bookmarks, silently tried https:// first.

Maybe some http->https redirection code needs to be tweaked. Or maybe if 95% of us are starting with https already, just getting the stragglers and buttons fixed avoids the matter entirely.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

But, you'll ask, why is the Home button affected? It's clearly referring to a https:// link....

The answer, is that it's referring to a not properly formatted xenforo url, and getting caught up in a second redirect to a properly formatted url, but the target is http:// (not https://, even if you start https://). I'm 99% sure that redirect is there to keep compatibility with the home url from before the migration to xenforo.

Pressing the Home button leads to ->


```
https://www.tivocommunity.com/community
--2021-10-19 00:09:53--  https://www.tivocommunity.com/community
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved Permanently
Location: http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/ [following]
--2021-10-19 00:09:53--  http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved Permanently
Location: http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php [following]
--2021-10-19 00:09:53--  http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
```
Note the first 301 redirection bounces you down to http://.

Adding a trailing "/" to the home button would probably fix it, and avoid getting redirected from https:// to http://, and should be done.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

kdmorse said:


> But, you'll ask, why is the Home button affected? It's clearly referring to a https:// link....
> 
> The answer, is that it's referring to a not properly formatted xenforo url, and getting caught up in a second redirect to a properly formatted url, but the target is http:// (not https://, even if you start https://). I'm 99% sure that redirect is there to keep compatibility with the home url from before the migration to xenforo.
> 
> ...


That makes sense now. If I hit the home button it logs me out. To prove your point, this shows the URL with the http after hitting the home button.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'll run it up the flagpole.


----------

